# Foods high in calcium



## scooter27 (Dec 4, 2010)

So Scooter has a bit of a calcium definiciency...not a huge one, but the more calcium I get into his system the better, I *don't want it getting worse. I was wondering if anyone knew of any foods particulalrly high in calcium I could give him? He won't go near the calcium powder I got, he *hates the smell (it does smell pretty bad...). I got some new calcium supplement stuff, I can't rememebr what it's called, and you can feed it to him without having to put it on food, unlike the powder. But he doesn't seem to like that very much either....

So I was wondering what fruits and veggies (perferably veggies...) are high in calcium that I can give him? I was given a small list of foods he could eat, so I'm not sure what I *can't give him...


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Here is a little info on cactus: http://www.sierramadrecactus.ca/pets.html

My little ones don't like calcium powder either, so I scrape a cuddlebone with a knife and sprinkle that on their food and they don't even seem to notice it! 

I hope scooter gets better soon!


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 4, 2010)

i think cactus is but i could be wrong jus thought i read it on here sumwhere.


----------



## scooter27 (Dec 4, 2010)

cuddlebone? what's that? i've neevr heard of it. is it a vegetable/fruit?


----------



## pongpagong (Dec 4, 2010)

they call it cuttlebone or cuttlefish bone!! it is hard brittle internal structure found from the family Sepiidae or a cuttlefish, a very good addition for calcium supplement....The Opuntia sp(cactus) has 6.29% of calcium and 0.31% of posphorous so it is really good ratio of 78.7:1 Calciumosphorus,the other one is Plantago sp with 21.9:1 .


----------



## SILVERSTAR (Dec 4, 2010)

ok hold up-plantago is a new one for me wuts that and whete do i get it at?


----------



## pongpagong (Dec 4, 2010)

Plantain is the common name..check the pics at thetortoisetable.org.uk


----------



## Bowser-the-Redfoot (Dec 4, 2010)

Some cuttlebone should be good  
I've been reading that when they need calcium they just go and naw on it a bit... 
you can buy the stuff at petsmart in the bird section...
Hope that helps


----------



## scooter27 (Dec 6, 2010)

oh, ok, cool! thanks


----------



## terryo (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are the food's that I was told to feed mine with the highest in calcium first:
grape leaves, hibiscus leaves and flowers, dandelion leaves, curley endive, escarole and turnip greens.


----------



## Tom (Dec 6, 2010)

Why do you think he's got a Ca deficiency? Just wondering.

If you just use a small amount of the powder each day and mix it up really well, he'll eventually just eat it like it isn't there. Hunger is a good motivator.


----------



## Angi (Dec 6, 2010)

My calcium powder doesn't smell. If you pick weeds or flowers for your tort make sure the are not sprayed with pesticides or fertalizers. I just thought I would throw that in because my boys would not think about that.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 7, 2010)

IF you boost calcium, MAKE SURE it is getting enough vitamin D and water as well. I'm with Tom- why do you think this?

Grocery store produce high in actual milligrams of calcium in a 100 gram portion of food include turnip greens (190mg), mustard greens (103g), collard greens (145mg), dandelion greens (187mg), arugula (also called rocket) (160mg), bok choy (105mg), kale (135mg), cactus pads (164mg), cactus fruits (452mg), green beans (170mg), beet greens (170mg), chickory (100mg). watercress (120mg), basil (154mg), 

Compare these to more common things, like endive and escarole lettuces (52mg), Romaine/greenleaf/redleaf lettuce (33mg). A lot of foods have good calcium/phosphorus ratios, but very little actual calcium. Take papaya- a 4.7:1 Ca: P! Sounds great, right? But it only has 24mg of calcium in it. It has that high ratio because it only has 5mg of phosphorous. It is STILL a GREAT food choice for fruit-eaters, just not a big dose of calcium.

Calcium is not the only thing, though. You NEED vitamin D, iron, phosphorous, and a lot of other nutrients. If you suspect Metabolic Bone Disorder, try the article in the Tortoise Articles section- http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Shell-Problems-for-Tortoise-Keepers

The foods listed here have decent calcium/phosphorous ratios, are low enough in oxalates, and have other benefits. I won't promise your tort will eat all of them, though.

(Some people will comment on the amount of brassicas or goiterinogens on the list- there is nothing wrong with them as part of an overall diet plan.)


----------



## terryo (Dec 7, 2010)

Grocery store produce high in actual milligrams of calcium in a 100 gram portion of food include turnip greens (190mg), mustard greens (103g), collard greens (145mg), dandelion greens (187mg), arugula (also called rocket) (160mg), bok choy (105mg), kale (135mg), cactus pads (164mg), cactus fruits (452mg), green beans (170mg), beet greens (170mg), chickory (100mg). watercress (120mg), basil (154mg), 

Thanks Mark...I printed that out to carry with me when I shop.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 7, 2010)

terryo said:


> Grocery store produce high in actual milligrams of calcium in a 100 gram portion of food include turnip greens (190mg), mustard greens (103g), collard greens (145mg), dandelion greens (187mg), arugula (also called rocket) (160mg), bok choy (105mg), kale (135mg), cactus pads (164mg), cactus fruits (452mg), green beans (170mg), beet greens (170mg), chickory (100mg). watercress (120mg), basil (154mg),
> 
> Thanks Mark...I printed that out to carry with me when I shop.



LOL! I can add some other things with good nutrients if you want- that was just high calcium stuff for his purposes.


----------

